

Show HN: A chrome extension for news junkies - seizethecheese

Hi!<p>The extension builds a new tab page based on your most-visited sites, scraping them and displaying headlines. Right now I&#x27;ve only built about 100 sites into the extension so YMMV.<p>I&#x27;m a pretty green developer, and am basically self-taught, so I&#x27;m very eager for any feedback!<p>Here&#x27;s the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;amnefikbcildekiablkaodflbkoaobnh<p>Thanks for checking it out!
======
sandy007
Hi seizethecheese, i have liked your design, quite neat.. and definitely
useful.

i will add this product on our site :)

